# Getting biotechnology jobs in au



## julie20 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone...
Did any one know about the scope of biotechnology in au... Is that any possibities of getting job without PR. I hav finished my M.Sc., biotechnology in India... I need to undergo any courses..for getting job in au???? 
...if anyone hav better information regarding Tis 
Pls anyone help me out...
I'm looking out for great career in aus..


----------

